# New Pictures of Fat Head



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Fat Head, 12 months, 65 pounds


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

NICE, as always. I really like the side pic of him walking. Lookin too good.


----------



## gigglehush (Dec 8, 2006)

Fat Head?? He looks super toned and slim to me! Haha look at his strut in the second pic...great looking dog!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah he looks good! nice job


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOl Ya i was goina say "Fat head" Haha, Hes a pretty dog tho...


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

He was named for a reason Lol










Thanks for the compliments. He's a great dog.

-GSD


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

looks like a hollingsworth/jeep dog i came across at the bar a few weeks ago,hes very nice looking...you dont know his ped by chance would you,i figure hes a rescue right?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

He looks good!


----------

